# Baron 5th in all star voting among EC guards



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

www.nba.com/news/allstar_031211 


It's pretty bad when one of the five best players in the league is 5th in votes for EC guards. :upset:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, it sucks but you get used to it. Fans are stupid and fickle and this proves they aren't intelligent enough to vote for the game. But anyway, it is just a stupid popularity contest and I couldn't care less for the actual "game".


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

that's ridiculous, baron is easily an AS starter.. either way he'll be on the team.. it's just the lebron hype & AI/Tmac can't be denied their spot cus of their fan base..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Yeah, it sucks but you get used to it. Fans are stupid and fickle and this proves they aren't intelligent enough to vote for the game. But anyway, it is just <b>a stupid popularity contest</b> and I couldn't care less for the actual "game".


You are exactly right. The "all star" game doesn't always showcase the best, just the most popular. :no:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

So far, Davis looks like he should be only a little higher. He should be higher than T-Mac and LeBron (why in the world are people voting LeBron to be an all-star? Sure he's a great rookie and has endless potential, but this is where the popularity contest comes into effect).


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Don't worry, Baron will still make the AS team.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow it looks like Football fans are smarter than basketball fans. The pro bowl actually has the best players at the position making the roster where as for our glorious NBA if your able to jump really high people start stuffing the ballot in their favor, I agree with Sir Charles. "We should not let the fans vote."


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

good for the red baron hes really becoming a rising star


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShowTmeBALLA</b>!
> Wow it looks like Football fans are smarter than basketball fans. The pro bowl actually has the best players at the position making the roster where as for our glorious NBA if your able to jump really high people start stuffing the ballot in their favor, I agree with Sir Charles. "We should not let the fans vote."


Yea, that's a problem with the voting system that NBA has right now. If you're a player who doesn't appear much on Sportscenter, one who doesn't have much highlight reels then chances are, you're not gonna make the All-Star game as a starter. 

Luckily, _only_ the starters are decided by the fans.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fan voting just doesn't work. It never has.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

But then again, fan voting is a great way to let the fans know that they're "important", that a regular guy like you and me are able to select the starters of the All-Star game.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

At least everyone ahead of him has legitimate case to be ahead of Baron. Now if somebody like Jamaal Crawford was ahead of him, then you could be upset.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Isn't it *Jamal* Crawford?


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

> At least everyone ahead of him has legitimate case to be ahead of Baron. Now if somebody like Jamaal Crawford was ahead of him, then you could be upset.


I agree. Lebron cant be denied having a legit shot at starting...hes putting up 20 6 and 6..sure i dont think that hes having a better year then b davis but still u cant deny that they others also have a shot


----------

